# [POLL] White or Blue?



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

​
*Which color of Galaxy S III did you get?*

White4838.10%Blue7861.90%


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Just pre-ordered my Galaxy S III on Verizon and got the white version...which did you get?


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

Blue


----------



## mikecico (Apr 12, 2012)

Blue. White will show all the dirt and dings more ;-).

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Will be getting the white. Its gna take me back to my white G1 days.....ahhhhh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

white but more because I was concerned about the production issues the blue has than any other reason


----------



## Dream (Aug 22, 2011)

White if your a female, blue if your a man.


----------



## iambeast (Dec 29, 2011)

Blue. It's a nice color and won't show all the dust, dirt, grime, and dings that will show up. I like my phone naked so a darker color would work better for me .


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

oddball said:


> white but more because I was concerned about the production issues the blue has than any other reason


Huh? What production issues are you referring to? I must have missed this conversation...

Thanks.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Redflea said:


> Huh? What production issues are you referring to? I must have missed this conversation...
> 
> Thanks.


The blue had 600k units recalled due to a manufacturing issue. I saw the pictures on either droid life or android police. It was all splotchy almost as if someone had mixed white in with the blue.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

oddball said:


> The blue had 600k units recalled due to a manufacturing issue. I saw the pictures on either droid life or android police. It was all splotchy almost as if someone had mixed white in with the blue.


and they were RECALLED, so that problem is gone.


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

I went for blue. Never have been a fan of white phones.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I got white ,blue looked like it had a purple tint to it when held in an angle .Actually mine will be in a case of some sort so wont really see much of the color anyhoo ha.Looks like its still a close race between white and blue on the poll,maybe I can delet some of the blue votes ha


----------



## CodeInVB (Jun 13, 2011)

White for me. it's going to be in a case anyhow.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

blue, it's going directly into a case anyway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Budwise (Aug 23, 2011)

Anything that even remotely resembles an iPhone is a big no for me. Blue incoming.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I got the white because the front of the device looks so much like the Galaxy Nexus but I've always wanted to see it in white. I will have it in a case but having white means I can have any color case and it won't look weird with blue and another color. Sorry, I've got OCD lol.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Dream said:


> White if your a female, blue if your a man.


 Actually, there's quite a lot of guys I know (that are straight) that own white iPhones and such. I just thought it would be a nice change from a series of constant black phones...plus, I don't like the blue


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> and they were RECALLED, so that problem is gone.


Did they fix the problem? At some point, somebody was claiming that the solution was replacing the Blue backs with a Gray back.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

Blue; sorry, the white phone just looked too "pretty" for me. and hell, i'll probably ding it up, case or not, so white will look like crap after a while anyway


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

Got a blue one for myself (via upgrade pre order) and a white one for my wife (purchased at retail price).


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Did they fix the problem? At some point, somebody was claiming that the solution was replacing the Blue backs with a Gray back.


I would assume so, if my phone comes with a gray back I'm going to be furious.


----------



## dfogelstrom (Aug 1, 2011)

White 32GB.....July 10th cant wait!!!!


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

went with white because that streaky blue they showed on verizons site just looked lousy and I hadn't seen any clear pics of the actual blue , other than the splotchy ones that were on droid-life . Hopefully I won't regret the white .


----------



## lakingslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

Got a white 32G one for my wife and myself to replace our DX's.


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

Still debating due to the fact of the blue color when at an angle looking more like a purple.. Gonna stop by Wednesday and see if I can get a peak to make up my mind.


----------



## GarryLumpkins (Jun 14, 2012)

White because I was scared about the manufacturing issue with pebble blue and also I think white is a lot sexier, even if it shows dirt easier.


----------



## Dream (Aug 22, 2011)

acras said:


> went with white because that streaky blue they showed on verizons site just looked lousy and I hadn't seen any clear pics of the actual blue , other than the splotchy ones that were on droid-life . Hopefully I won't regret the white .


http://www.samsung.com/global/galaxys3/gallery.html


----------



## tysdad08 (Aug 1, 2011)

I went with white it blue looks like purple and I remember back in my dumb phone days Samsung had a blue phone out and it was really purple.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mutualexcrement (Nov 10, 2011)

I got white, never had a white phone. Had plenty of blue nokias back in 2000


----------



## JuggalotusHeat (Jul 20, 2011)

What case did everyone get? I'm partial to silicone, so I got the white/black (double case) because I didn't see anything else that came close to blue. They had a purple one, which doesn't match white OR blue haha


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

JuggalotusHeat said:


> What case did everyone get? I'm partial to silicone, so I got the white/black (double case) because I didn't see anything else that came close to blue. They had a purple one, which doesn't match white OR blue haha


I didn't get any case off of Verizon but I'm looking at one of the Cruzer Lite cases right now.
I'm with you on the color thing though, I'd love to see a case that matches the phone's Pebble Blue scheme, I don't want it for a design change but for extra padding.
I'd also like to see a phone including one of those "stand flaps" that popup allowing you to stand your phone up on your desk, I see a few of these on Amazon but they aren't pebble blue.

If nothing is done towards this I'll go with the Cruzer Lite case though, they look really nice.
These, however, do not have the flap.
I emailed them suggesting it but I doubt they will accept the suggestion...

With that said, I'm starting to doubt the necessity of the case at all.
I just want to do anything possible to protect my baby.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat (Jul 20, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> I didn't get any case off of Verizon but I'm looking at one of the Cruzer Lite cases right now.
> I'm with you on the color thing though, I'd love to see a case that matches the phone's Pebble Blue scheme, I don't want it for a design change but for extra padding.
> I'd also like to see a phone including one of those "stand flaps" that popup allowing you to stand your phone up on your desk, I see a few of these on Amazon but they aren't pebble blue.
> 
> ...


I feel the same about it. I take good care of phone, but I need a silicone just to protect it from scratches by placing it on desks and all that jazz. I don't like the gigantic, obtrusive, blocks of plastic that make the phone feel like a damn brick. I'll check out cruzer lite to see what they offer. thanks!


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

White... but I already ordered a red case. Go figure.

Sent from my Transformer Prime using RootzWiki


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

Waiting to see what seidio brings out


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

Ordered a Orange translucent Cruzerlite.. Plan on getting a white S3


----------



## doctorwhofan10 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ordered 1 white and 1 blue.  Blue for me and white for my wife.


----------



## edwards311 (Jun 27, 2011)

White for the wife and blue for myself.......actually kinda sad that my Droid X is gonna be retired soon


----------



## p-slim (Jan 2, 2012)

White S3 because I've never had anything other than dark blue or black, its time for a change. No case ever worn on any of my devices. This was a great thread to build up to the release, I enjoyed reading the answers, now vzw give us an exact release date instead of just a ship by date, moving it up won't hurt 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aramos87 (Oct 7, 2011)

I got the blue. White is more of a feminine color to me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

> Ordered 1 white and 1 blue.  Blue for me and white for my wife.


We're doing the same thing. We both wanted the blue but it's less confusing if since we have the same phone not to have the same color. I let my husband get the blue as its father's day.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

Ordered my blue today....Edwards I feel your pain about retiring the X


----------



## Rivafe (Jun 3, 2012)

White, The color is awesome!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## lynneddington (Aug 22, 2011)

Blue

sent from my s-off rezound


----------



## Mayze (Mar 7, 2012)

p-slim said:


> White S3 because I've never had anything other than dark blue or black, its time for a change. No case ever worn on any of my devices. This was a great thread to build up to the release, I enjoyed reading the answers, now vzw give us an exact release date instead of just a ship by date, moving it up won't hurt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Exactly the reason I chose white. All my phones have been a dark color.Time for a change.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Does the blue have a purple tint?


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 8, 2011)

Ordered blue yesterday, my phones tend to get dirty.


----------



## jdubau55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ordered white for both my wife and I. White will look better with any color case you want to throw on there.


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ha ha, I ordered blue because if I got white, I might flip to the other side!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iclickjohn (Dec 24, 2011)

I ordered a white 16 Gb. Thought about the amazing amount of time I will be owning this phone to keep unlimited data plan alive and called Verizon right back up and changed it to blue 32 Gb. 
A. white could be more of a fad, for me anyway. Plus kind of an iphone wanna be color.
B. 32 Gb instead of 16. A long time owning a smartphone can get filled up with junk.
I'm just playing my cards for the long haul. If I have to keep this phone for over three years to keep unlimited I want a phone that won't grow old on me.
(I know, fat chance Verizon won't pull the rug out from under us getting in before the 28th. They will eventually get us, I'm sure.)


----------



## Xyzodiac (Oct 18, 2011)

Dream said:


> White if your a female, blue if your a man.


That's sexist. I'll probably get the blue in all honesty.


----------



## myredfast (Oct 24, 2011)

Blue, 32gb! I think that the white makes a phone look bulkier than it really is, But blue does limit your case selections if you want a clean look!

Charge Eclipsed 2.0 w/PBJ Ext4


----------



## Jarhezion (Mar 3, 2012)

I really wish the front of the phone was black. It really looks nice on my nexus. The different colors on the front makes screens look weird sometimes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Personally I really like the clean white face. I got it mainly for case reasons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Blue!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Judge (Apr 29, 2012)

I actually had a blue one pre-order, went to pick it up. Did not like it so now waiting on the white one. Would of liked Black actually. No biggie will be in a case anyway. waiting on these cases:

http://www.seidioonline.com/category-s/8156.htm

Will be my first Android phone. Looking forward to it. Will be different from my Iphone (can I say that word here?). Loved playing with my HP Touchpad and installing CM9 so you just know what will happen with my Galaxy









All the best.

P.S. You should of seen the sales rep when I said he could sell it. I was not out the store when he was already calling a friend.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Judge said:


> I actually had a blue one pre-order, went to pick it up. Did not like it so now waiting on the white one. Would of liked Black actually. No biggie will be in a case anyway. waiting on these cases:
> 
> http://www.seidioonline.com/category-s/8156.htm
> 
> ...


Welcome to freedom, sir!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## speedracex (Jun 7, 2011)

They should call it Pebble Purple, White all the way


----------



## Judge (Apr 29, 2012)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Welcome to freedom, sir!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thank you, Looking forward to being free.

But actually that other phone was rooted, cracked, snapped, and jumped on ;-) you would actually be surprised to see it operate if it was not for the distinct look of it. But even with all that it still irritated me having a phone that said no to everything I liked to do to it, and having no memory expansion and so on. An what irritated me worse was supporting a company that takes every man, woman, child, dog, and, oh yeah, Samsung to court for copy write infringements.

So excited to try out the new phone, hoping we see "Jelly Bean" upgrade on it before I completely do my own thing with it ( I really want to learn what it has before I change it).

Great day all


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

white here for both me and the wife


----------



## TheFaixy (Apr 9, 2012)

blue :-D

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

16gb Blue for me.

Blue and naked.

Sent through mental telepathy...or my Gnex


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

Blue 32

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki


----------

